# water dogs that don't shed....at least like a lab



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the water....I'm considering another dog, but want one that's not going to shed all over as bad as a lab. I want a dog that's going to enjoy going fishing in the boat as much as I do. Any suggestions. I'm rather fond of LARGE dogs...I mean Dobermans, Weim's, Danes... Just not a fan of New Foundlands especially with the heat down here. It would be mean to keep one!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Not all labs shed alot. My male doesn't, but my female does. We have her groomed. De-shed and clipped/shaved. Took care of 75% of the problem. I'll deal with shedding to have labs, nothing else like them.


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

No one on the board has a fishing buddy as a cat? Growing up on the lake a kitty was man's best friend! ...They love to eat fish! ....Tippy always followed me to the lake, from the front doorstep to my short walk to the water! I end up catching a fish and she was chomping on it before I could remove the hook out of its mouth!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*in praise of retrievers*

My sister-in-law bought my wife a pair of shoes and me a dog "shedder". It's one of those toothy saw blade thangs. KD loves it and I've actually made a real dent in the shedding issue.

On the subject of retrievers, I currently own the best hunting dog I've ever had. She's a black lab, about 2 years old, 85#. Not hyper: no jumping, licking, etc. How is such a thing possible, people with labs ask me... well, she's indoors with us most of the time, gets to fetch 2x every day (3 on weekends) and when the weather's cooler gets to go on long walks. I've got neighbors with labs that are locked in the backyard all day and that's it; those dogs bark, dig, jump... generally don't have any purpose in life. We did the same thing with our hunting dogs when I was growing up. They were livestock, not pets. I prefer the current arrangement 100%.

Editorial over. Out.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I agree, Labs are worth the shedding hassle, but if you are COMPLETELY against shedding and want a Lab like pooch, check out Labradoodles. The are Lab / Poodle crosses, and I think are about to be recognized by AKC as a real breed.


If you bath, brush, feed good food, and provide vitamin supplements for a good coat, shedding is but way back. I notice that when I brush Hunter daily we have less fur in the house. I asked the vet about clipping him and he said they still loose just as many hairs, but the hairs aren;t as big......


Dogs that hve FUR shed. Dogs that have HAIR do not. Poodles and Schnauzers have HAIR (like us) and don;t shed.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You might look at the Portuguese Water Dog.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

get you a real fishing dog, a vizsla like mine!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

You might look into the standard size poodle. They are very smart, easy to train and can be used for hunting. Clip them in the summer and let them grow shaggy in the winter. They hardly shed at all.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Now before everyone jumps on RonE (and at the risk of exposing myself to the ridicule of the board) he makes a good point.

Standard Poodles were originally bred as hunting dogs in England. They weigh between 70 and 80 lbs, are extremely athletic, are smart, and are absolutely fearless. They get a bad rep, because people get them and have them clipped to look like... well you know. Clip them like an Airdale and they look good.

Remember the guy that won the Alaskan Ididerod (sp?) with a team of poodles about 10 or 15 years ago. He wanted to dispell the myth that poodles were wimps by training a team of them to pull a sled. His goal was to finish and he ended up winning.

I don't know how they would be as water dogs though. My wife has a couple of the small poodles and they hate the water.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I know a guy who breeds standard poodles and "labradoodles" and brings them down to hunt with us every year. I wouldn't own one. The ones he has are nowhere near as good in the field as even a so-so lab and he is a full time waterfowl guide and dog breeder/trainer. I don't see the attraction. I sure don't see them as a replacement for a lab, more of a fad or curiosity. The poodles may not shed but they are some nasty stinking creatures. They smell way worse then my lab and he has to bathe them every day after we hunt, they soak up mud like a sponge and their hair gets all matted and nasty. My lab can come in from a hunt totally muddy and bloody and by the time we get home she will have cleaned herself up on her own. Not so with a labradoodledo or poodle, I am telling you they are nasty. (OK- disclaimer... for those who have them and want to argue just save it, I am not insulting your poodle or labradoodledo, I am sure it is a very special dog, just not for me and I have yet to personally see one in the field that could hold a candle to any of the labs we hunt.)

Like someone else said it really depends on the lab as to how bad they shed. I had a black lab that shed tons and now I have a yellow lab who doesn't shed at all, or basically not at all. I mean less than any other dog I have owned. She does not have the thick undercoat like a lot of labs do, neither did her mother and father. I guess you could shop around based on that and see if you could turn up a pup with that characteristic.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> Now before everyone jumps on RonE (and at the risk of exposing myself to the ridicule of the board) he makes a good point.
> 
> Standard Poodles were originally bred as hunting dogs in England. They weigh between 70 and 80 lbs, are extremely athletic, are smart, and are absolutely fearless. They get a bad rep, because people get them and have them clipped to look like... well you know. .


Have you actually hunted with poodles?

Just curious, I have hunted with about 6 or 8 of them and they all were pretty sad retrievers. And these were suppose to be big $ field line dogs too. Nowhere near as good as a good lab. Yes they will pick up a bird and bring it to you but the ones I have hunted with are not even in the same league.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Get a German Shorthaired Pointer. Everything you could want in a dog.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a soft spot for GSPs. I don't own one but I do hunt one for quail and pheasants. Awsome dog. If I had the room I'd have a GSP or two in addition to my lab. 

I'd dang sure buy a GSP before I'd buy a dang standard poodle or labradoodle.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I think he asked about a 'fishing partner' more than a hunting dog.

There are lots of candidates for that category.

Chief Charlie has a cool blue healer that fits the bill. Loves to boat and steal his fish! LOL

I personally am partial to my weimer, BUT if you intend to leave them in the back yard, then don't do it. They are very social and can get grumpy and bad habits when left alone. However, as best friend and companion will be so intuitive and intune with you, well, you would just be amazed. Mine is second only to my husband, and has grown up as my constant companion--she loves everybody but knows instinctively when trouble might be present. She's saved me in more than one instance.

Any dog that is your constant companion can be trained to accompany you on fishing trips. 

As far as shedding, well, they do shed some, but not like a lab and the color (mild gray) is not as pronounced as black or brown lab.

I applaud you for seeking advice to allow you to choose wisely. I just hope that your current lab doesn't get tossed aside because it sheds too much.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> Have you actually hunted with poodles?
> 
> Just curious, I have hunted with about 6 or 8 of them and they all were pretty sad retrievers. And these were suppose to be big $ field line dogs too. Nowhere near as good as a good lab. Yes they will pick up a bird and bring it to you but the ones I have hunted with are not even in the same league.


I wasn't advocating them as hunting dogs, that's just what they were originally bread for. That's probably why they didn't stick as hunting dogs LOL.

I'm just saying that the big ones are a lot tougher than their reputation. I personally would rather have a lab, but he wanted a big dog that doesn't shed.

By the way, I'm sure those poodles were pretty nasty after a day in the mud, but I've never seen a "self cleaning lab". Where can I get one? My FIL has labs and I have a Golden. I happen to know that after a day in the field they smell pretty ripe and need a bath before you let them in the house.

BTW. The best dog I have ever had is "Slammer". He showed up at the house as a stray about a year ago. As near as we can tell he is a cross between an Australian Shepard, and Golden Retreiver, but he's built like a pointer. He heards like a shepard, works a field like a pointer, and has the disposition and soft mouth of a golden. He doesn't like to retreive or swim, but does like to chase birds in the surf. Smart as hell and fast as greased lightening.

He sheds though.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hair length is impotant. As yall know some Labs are "longhaired" and some are short. Sara is short hair and does not shed too bad but she does. The brush thing helps. Katie my lab before Sara had longer hair and shed bad it was everywhere but you know, she was worth it.

Charlie


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> get you a real fishing dog, a vizsla like mine!


looks like you left a weimaraner out and he rusted 

get a weim, viszla or GSP

all are hunting dogs, most are fond of water (mine's not - he just wants to drink it) and they dont shed too bad.

keep them on good food, and you'll only have to bathe them when they roll in the mud - cause they won't smell.

I have only have to bathe mine about every 2 months unless he rolls in something nasty.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

Can't go wrong with a good german shorthaired pointer. Have had them all my life and they do everything a lab can do plus point if you want them. I would make sure and look at their parents. Make sure their hair is soft and not wirey. The ones that are more wirey seem to be more high strung, like they have english in them. Haven't had german wire-haired pointers but have heard they do shed. I know many people have pinting labs now too, just need to spend time with your dog as they want to learn whatever you teach them. My GSP is my best friend and I hate to think of the day I have to see her go. She even ran into a trailer chasing a cat almost a year ago and lost all sight in one of her eyes. (it popped out of her head). She doesn't miss a lick now. Don't think she uses her eyes too much anyway, mostly just the nose! And next to no shedding!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> By the way, I'm sure those poodles were pretty nasty after a day in the mud, but I've never seen a "self cleaning lab". Where can I get one? My FIL has labs and I have a Golden.


My wife has a golden and I have a yellow lab. I love goldens too but they shed so much they make labs look good. hahaha!

My dog typically will spend 50-60 days a year goose hunting and maybe a dozen or two duck hunting and I am telling you, by the time I get home in the evening she will be spotless. She lays in her crate in the back of the truck and just cleans herself all afternoon as I scout. I can put her in there as a big muddy, bloody mess and she comes out looking like a new dog. You'd swear my dog crate doubles as a dog washer. The only time I ever wash her at all is when we do water retrieves.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Bay Gal said:


> I think he asked about a 'fishing partner' more than a hunting dog.
> .


I stand corrected, I guess pretty well any dog would do.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with all of the suggestions above, and have spent lots of time with a portugese water dog and a vizla. One other breed to look into is a curly coated retriever. They are kind of goofy looking, but I have heard they are good retrievers and hardly shed at all. Chessie's also don't shed that much, but they can have a mean streak.

Personally, I would never own anything but a lab, but maybe I am just partial to ol' Milo.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Curly coat retriever or flat coat retriever? A flat coat retriever looks like a black golden retriever, has long hair, etc. Beautiful dogs but I don't know about shedding.

A buddy of mine has a good chessie. It'll take your arm off if you try to get something out of his truck. Doesn't like strangers around the house and yard either. The dog seems mean as can be but he is a big old baby to the wife and kids. He is just super protective of his space, stuff and people. I think that is pretty much how the "mean" chessies are, just super protective.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

just get a lab Rod!! I know you want too!! Mine has been grate granted he's only 3 months old. lol


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok sorry I've been working on the boat....and actually working in the office today. Let me clear a few things up. My sister had 2 labs....I never owned one. I personally liked them, but remember my sister vaccumeing EVERY day to keep the hair down. My mom and sis now both own boxers...I think they are attractive, but just don't think I want to own one. In my life I've had 3 dobermans, a chow, a dauschound, a weimeriner (can anyone spell that one correctly sheesh!), Basset Hound and finally my mom had a Chuyuaua. 
Now I don't plan on taking any dogs I'd use for bait, so the weinerdog and taco bell dog are out. Granted the Wienerdog was the best dog almost out of all of them, and if I had kids I'd probably get me one in an instant. HOWEVER. I REALLY like the look of the Vislas and the Weims. Ours died from a hemmorage after having her fixed. I was only about 10 at the time, but remember her being VERY social and would chew door knobs if we left her at home. One doby was when I was young and the dog didn't really grow on me too much. However my other 2 dobermans were pure joy. My first one I got from the pound in Abilene....FYI any dog I get will be from a rescue or a pound. I refuse to support puppy mills. I'm not breeding so I don't care about papers, however I do want a full blooded dog. My male I got from the Rotti rescue in the woodlands. He was a HORSE. Probably 1/2 way between a Dane and a Doby. He was the biggest wus though. He once got beat up by my roomies small 1 year old Austrailian Shepard. He passed about 2 years ago. 
I had to move home to help my sister take care of my neice about a year later (also about a year ago) the job I got down here was lots of travel and I'd be away from home more then 12 hours a day. I felt horrible that I wouldn't have the time to share with her and that she wouldn't have anyone to play with. She was definatly heartbroken after her man passed away. So I search 2cool for a dog lover with another pet for her to play with. A nice man with a white german shepard came over with his wife and the two dogs played nicely. I gave her a hug and she went on her way with her new master. After they left, I have to admit a tear rolled down my cheek. 
Now I'm changing jobs trying to get back into school teaching. I'll have some more time to dedicate to a dog, and really want it to be a part of the family. I go to the beach alot, and do alot of fishing. I just bought a boat as well. So I want to look into getting a dog that will enjoy doing the things I do. My female doberman would swim and play with the labs and goldens. I worried about her the first time and was removing my shirt cause she was looking like a bobber going up and down. Finally just before jumping in, she pulled her butt up and off she went. From then on out, it was almost impossible to keep her out of the water. SHe loved chasing ducks and stuff in South Shore when I live there in the Palms. I would like to try and see what other breeds are out there and see if any of them would be a natural fit for what I'm trying to do. 
I REALLY doubt I'll hunt with these dogs. I've only been dove hunting about 3 times, never been duck or any other bird hunting, and I'm not sure how well a dog could get up in a deer blind with me. I could have used on a few times to track a wounded deer though. Probably could have saved me an hour looking for the dang thing! Thanks for all the suggestion so far and keep them coming. I'll looking the species you guys stated, but honestly I don't think I'll be getting any doodles


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey any of you guys ever own a Redbone Coonhound? Looks like a swimmer and lazy.....hmmm just like me! LOL


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

"Designer dogs " and cross-breedings only prove God is right: Man can only screw up HIS creation in practice.....A carefully followed eugenics program is good, but not when you are trying to make an ant out of a......


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

Actually the Golden Doodle....doesn't look that bad..>GASP>>>


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Another vote for Vizsla, these dogs just love people...if a dog in your lap isn't what you want then don't get one..they love to be loved........the one i helped raise ddin't do well with crate training because it just wanted to be "with" you not in a crate....they do however shed but the hairs are pretty small


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got a female black lab now. She's almost a year, and does shed alot. She loves the boat, and should be awesome in the waterfowl department. I brush her a few times a week, and she gets baths as needed. I'm fixing to try the vitamin supps to try and slow the shedding. This is my first lab, and definitely won't be my last. 

I owned the fawn (tan) colored weimer prior to the present lab. Great dogs. They require lots of attention and excercise!! Moving to the city almost ruined both of us!! She shed more than my lab, but the tan fur didn't show up like the black of the labs. 

I totally agree with some of the above posts. If you get a dog, place them in the backyard, and ignore them...you're going to have issues with them. My lab works on drills twice a day, stays inside, and jogs with me and wife every other morning. She's only chewed one piece of furniture (when she was alittle pup), and is great to be around. 

The blue healers are awesome dogs, and sound more fitting to what you're looking for. With the exception of being large.

Let us know what your final decision is.

Late,
Cox


----------



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

Teacup Chihuahuas are awesome for Hummingbird hunts. Plus you can carry them in your pocket. Don't eat much. And they can wear your daughter's Barbie clothes.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

I have two labs and a Vizila. The labs shed constantly even with the best food and suplemental vitamins, every other day we sweep up a small pup. The Vizla will do everything the labs will plus naturally point. They are considered the all around hunting/family dog. The fist couple of years they are a little crazy but the settle down. They are not the kind of dog you can pin up in a kennel of just leave out side. They require a lot of attention and exercise but are very smart and excellent hunters. I have actually installed a couple of bird feeders so she can stalk the birds on the feeders. It is very intertaining to watch and helps with her bird fix on the off season. She will watch out the window and when there are birds she will sneak out the dog door and stalk them and end up on point. She retrieves dove, duck, on land or in the water and points for quail.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Boykin Spaniel - "The dog that doesn't rock the boat." Great hunters and love water. We have one, and he is a good dog. Mild tempered, but loves to play with (and dominates) our Australian Shepherd. And they don't shed much if any.

http://www.boykinspaniel.com/

http://www.boykinspaniel.org/

From Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boykin_Spaniel):


> The personality is ever-bright, it easily substitutes ball retrieving for turkey retrieving, and will swim with agility in any aquatic environment. It is excellent with children (better, some say, than its cousin Cocker Spaniel) and is an instinctive swimmer.
> The breed is a definite working dog with ideal retriever instincts, enthusiasm, and endurance. They say that the Boykin is the dog that "dosn't rock the boat". At just 30 plus pounds, the Boykin will not upset a canoe or smaller boat while hunting marsh and flooded timber. This is a southern-bred dog and does not have a second coat, so big water in colder climes like the Chesapeake Bay and north are not appropriate for this breed when used as a hunting dog.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

My next will be a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Just an idea there is one of the biggest dog shows comimg up at Reliant on the 22nd. You could go and meet alot of the breeds and talk to some of the people who own them.

A good rule of thumb which may sound crazy is the short hair dog do have a tendacy to shed more then the long hair dogs. You might consider a Portugese Water dog as suggested earlier. I do know someone if that could help you get a good one if that is what you decide on. 

FN


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

get a lab.....

Labs dont get into trouble anyways, thats a myth.....



How could you say no to a lab. She has a short coat and doesnt shed that bad. Her favorite thing is the hot tub, i think she likes the bubbles.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

*Redbones*

Bug Power,

Former Redbone Coonhound owner, unfortunatley I just had to put her down in April due to age etc...

Coonhounds are great dogs, but do need a lot of stimulation and room to run. Very loyal, family and kid friendly and will be a constant companion. Of course they are bred to track, and will run all night if you want them to. Equally, they can be just a lazy and enjoy lounging at your feet while you're relaxing.

I used to hunt mine, but she was never a "true" **** dog and often ran trash game (possum, deer, skunks, bobcats, etc) but my intent was not to hunt competitively, just a companion. But to see a ******* "work" as they were bred to do is pretty amazing.

They do have short hair and don't shed much at all, brushing not really required either. They love the water and are great swimmers. You do have to keep the ears clean though. All in all, very easy to maintain. Only real downside is the bark / howl. Very loud and repetitive bark and if you have neighbors close by I'm sure they will let you know. Just like any dog, some bark more than others. Also very powerful on a leash. Mine definitely did not retreive either. I had a pure bred female and she weighed 65 pounds. Males range 80-85 lbs. There are also different breed to choose from... Black and Tan, Blueticks, Walkers, Plott, English (Redtick) and Redbones. Personally I like the Redbones and Black /Tans. Feel free to PM me if you have questions about Redbones or coonhounds in general.


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

From what I read you liked the Weenie dog the best. Here is my preference as far as a best friend & a fishing/boating partner. West Highland Terriers or Scottish Terriers. 



 I have owned Westies/Scotties for over 20 years & will always have one as part of my family. They do not shed out & drop hair all around. The hair will come off when you brush them. They are also very easy to train. 



This is a West Highland Terrier (white Scotty) they were bread to Hunt Otters on the Cliffs of Dover in Scotland & although they are small (not as small as weenies) they are not little yappers like poodles. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6489032



This is a story that will bring tears to your eyes. Bo aka Cassius Clay was a Scottish Terrier that was a Katrina rescue. His owner finally caught up with him the day after he had to be put to sleep & had is ashes spread in the water because Cassius loved to fish! 

http://www.texasscottierescue.com/TexasKatrinaRescue(BO).html



Here are 2 links to some Scotties & Westies available for adoption. 

http://www.scottiekingdom.com/



http://www.texasscottierescue.com/AvailableforAdoption.html





Sounds like you also enjoyed the Doberman&#8230; here are a few links to Doberman Rescues near us. 



http://www.dobermanrescue.org/index.html



Ck out Faith & Charity in the female section

http://www.gulfcoastdobermanrescue.info/availabledogs.html



If you do take your pets on the boat be sure they have PFD's! After all&#8230; you do make sure you have them for your children&#8230; Right? 

BTW, I have a Westie, a Lab & an American Husky. My Westie loves wade fishing with me! Dang dog knows where the fish are!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I love my labs, but consider adopting a retired athlete (Greyhound). They have a very short coat, are extrmely clean, VERY laid back, good companion dogs. 

One of the best dogs I ever had was a Border Collie. Might want to check'em. Fantastic dogs but longish hair, so shedding might be an issue. I don't remember ours shedding much, though.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Add another vote for the scotties. They are VERY VERY good LOYAL companions and are low maintenance. They are very smart as well.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

This responses to this post are very similar to what you get when you ask what the best trout rod is. LOL


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah I know. I think this just about summed it up though.








I'd really rather a vizsla, but the are rare in rescues. THere are so many weims to choose from it's unreal. I got a bit sad looking at all the dobermans and they have an absolutly beautiful albino male called superman. But with my intended purposes sun and albino's don't mix. If anyone is looking for a Awsome looking dog. I'd say Superman at the Doby rescue looks better then all the other dog's I've seen listed so far.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

get a lab... they don't shed that bad if you run a comb over them every week or so... Great companion, hunter and do they love to party!


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

I sent my application to the Weim rescue for Wes...


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

*Get a schnauzer,*

they don't shed. Actually, I would never take her on the scooter, I'm afraid her and I would be **************, heh. She just THINKS she's tough.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

I saw a gooldendoodle in Houston...I'm debating..


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

My Chessie doesn't Shed to bad if he is combed out every week.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

What do you guys think of this guy? $200 for a 16 week registered Goldendoodle!


----------

